# Garnier or nice n easy??



## grn_eyed_grl (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm planning on dying my hair really soon to a dark brown. I have tried twice in to get it dark brown and it kinda works but not as well as I'd like. It looks beautiful for like the first week then it fades out drastically!




I have tried only garnier products since I have heard mostly good reviews about them. however, my hair still fades quite a bit. I was thinking about using nice n easy new color seal dyes? They have so many beautiful shades of brown and their selection really beats that of garnier. My question for you all is...... which is better in your opinion Garnier or Nice n Easy and why? Also......is there any color from either of these that will give me a really pretty dark brown shade after it oxidizes? Thanks for al the helP!


----------



## lynnda (Oct 4, 2006)

I color my hair dark brown about every 5 weeks or so to cover grey. Personally I prefer L'oreal products (Excellence is very good). Nice n' Easy is okay but I did not like the Garnier dyes at all.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 4, 2006)

I recommend Garnier! I've had the best luck with them than any other brand, and it doesn't leave my hair feeling dry &amp; damaged. Most people I know can't use L'Oreal, so they use Clariol instead. I definitely recommend Garnier though!


----------



## Maja (Oct 4, 2006)

When I was dying my hair darker (yup, I did that too) I liked L'Oreal the most; and it didn't fade quickly on me at all. I also used Garnier which was ok, but not like L'Oreal. Never tried Nice n' Easy though.


----------



## grn_eyed_grl (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for all the opinions. I loved garnier too. I liked nutrisse but not as much as 100% color. I just wish they didn't fade so much! GRRRR!!!!



IS there any certain color that ya'll used to make it dark brown??


----------



## Nox (Oct 4, 2006)

Garnier I really don't like. I also like to keep my hair dark as well, and that brand just fades.

I have used Nice N' Easy, and it actually does HOLD! But some of the colors, especially neutrals, tend to pull a little cool hued and darker, especially if you leave it on for a long time. The Dark Browns especially. One time I didn't leave it on long enough, and it left the blonde highlights carmel/honey colored. Another time I left it on for twice as long, and it was JET BLACK, LOL.


----------



## sooner_chick (Oct 4, 2006)

Garnier Nutriesse is a awesome haircolor product; really covers the gray...


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 4, 2006)

I once dyed mine a chestnut color, and it was pretty dark. My hair is naturally a dark brown with red highlights, and that took it back to its original color... It was pretty dark too...


----------



## Chomkat (Oct 4, 2006)

I hate Garnier. I have used Nice and Easy and it is good. It has a nice selection of brown shades. Most of the Loreal brands are really good too.


----------



## grn_eyed_grl (Oct 5, 2006)

It's 3 to 3. Sounds like everyone has quite diff. opinions. Aquilah....I have a question for you. Have you ever tried Garnier 100% color or did you use Nutrisse? I'vve used both and can't decide which of the 2 I liked better. The nutrisse gave me some dead ends but it was b/c my hair was a little damaged anyways. After I got it pretty healthy again....I dyed it again with 100% color and it was great and looked wonderful. So....I guess nutrisse didn't have a fair shot considering my hair was already damaged. Just wondering which you think was best of those two?


----------



## Jessica81 (Oct 5, 2006)

I've never had a color that didn't fade, even when done at the salon. =( I've only tried to go darker, and each time it was great for a few days, then . . . fade away. However, I did think the L'oreal actually reached the ideal color better than other brands.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 8, 2006)

I am a huge fan of Garnier. I always use this when I'm dying my hair a darker shade of brown. Always comes out with a rich color and leaves my hair really soft.


----------

